
Our Brains Are No Match for Our Technology - rapnie
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/05/opinion/digital-technology-brain.html
======
intended
While this is a great and now obvious conclusion i always find two places
where the conversation stalls.

Based on the article’s direction:

-

1) what does it mean to be “humane” tech ?

As the author argues - You could add friction to the large tech firms, even
make attention marketing unviable.

Then use that to fund “humane” solutions (editors and journalists ? Would that
be human or humane?)

Does that solve the potential abuse of tech and human wet ware ?

Or Are we supposed to eventually say “Dune got it right, we should only have
mentats”

Edit: no time for point two, distracted.

------
rapnie
I like how the author makes the point that the problems with social media are
bigger than privacy + surveillance alone.

> The forces it has unleashed will affect future elections and even our
> ability to tell fact from fiction, increasing the divisions within society.

> Yes, online privacy is a real problem that needs to be addressed. But even
> the best privacy laws are only as effective as our Paleolithic [primitive]
> emotions are resistant to the seductions of technology.

